

Google’s Schmidt hails the ‘real mobile revolution’ in Asia - NonEUCitizen
http://asiancorrespondent.com/60334/googles-schmidt-hails-the-real-mobile-revolution-in-asia/

======
zipdog
Easy payments through cell phones combined with ubiquitous, cheap phones
combined with cell-phone interfaces to buy/sell/access everything (stocks,
insurance, micropayment): this is a powerful change in the way people work and
do everything.

But I think the step after the phone is going to be even more interesting. Its
about the point now where any device can be hooked up to 3G and have a
touchscreen interface (basically having a touchscreen phone embedded in the
device, with software tailored to the interactions the device can make with
other devices, or suppliers, or support, etc)

------
awaz
Mobile phone is the second technology that has reached the grassroots in Asia,
the first being the radio.

Given the wide adoption of mobile phones, people are trying to solve every day
problems sans computers.

------
known
With the proliferation of Internet and Cell phones people can make informed
decisions and directly vote on Bills/Laws in Indian Parliament.

